

Article about pitching version .01 of your software, not version infinite? - kluikens

Hi, there was a great blog entry a month or two ago from a Venture Capitalist that I read and can't seem to find again.<p>He explained that it was common that the pitch to him for a new startup would be presented as the "new Facebook, with dating, and it does your finances for you too!" when he was concerned most about the very first version. The first version which provides the core value and from which you build upon.<p>I'd really like to re-read it (and bookmark it this time!)  :)<p>Thanks!
======
jakewolf
Does this help? <http://searchyc.com>

~~~
kluikens
YES. Thanks!

The fact that it didn't ignore the decimal place in '0.1' (Google) made all
the difference. In case you're curious, here's the article:

<http://sivers.org/infinity>

